# Germanwings Airbus A320 Crashes in France



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 24, 2015)

> A passenger plane carrying 150 people crashed in a remote part of the French Alps on Tuesday, officials said, warning that there are not expected to be any survivors.


http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/german-plane-crash/germanwings-passenger-plane-crashes-france-officials-n329076


----------



## Ryan (Mar 24, 2015)

Airspeed/Altitude graph:







Doesn't paint a pretty picture, hopefully the FDR/CVR will tell us what happened.


----------



## jis (Mar 24, 2015)

Seems to indicate something like catastrophic power plant failure. The plane was seen intact at low altitude from the ground.


----------



## railiner (Mar 24, 2015)

Listened to lots of speculation by aviation experts on the evening news programs, including 'Sully' on CBS.....

They told about many possible causes, but no one would even insinuate that it could have been a highjacking....that would explain the lack of a "Mayday" call during the ten minute long descent into the final crash...the crew could not make the call.....


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Mar 24, 2015)

One reason I quit flying after about 50 flights, and it may sound dumb, but --> if something goes wrong, I'd prefer to already be on the ground.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 24, 2015)

crabby_appleton1950 said:


> One reason I quit flying after about 50 flights, and it may sound dumb, but --> if something goes wrong, I'd prefer to already be on the ground.


Out of the thousands of planes in the air every day, what are the odds you'll be in one that crashes? Now, what are the odds you'll be killed in your car going to the grocery store? When it's time, it's time, regardless of if you're in the air or in the ground.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 25, 2015)

Heres something interesting if true.



> Several *Germanwings* flights were cancelled on Tuesday after their crews refused to fly, as it emerged that the aircraft which crashed in the French Alps had been grounded for an hour for repairs the day before the accident.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/germany/11493388/Several-Germanwings-flights-cancelled-after-crew-refused-to-fly.html


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 25, 2015)

Even though I don't fly nearly as much as I used to and I don't choose to fly unless it's for intercontinental travel, I must point out that, statistically, airplanes are the safest mode of transportation.

Four threads on www.airliners.net right now discussing the crash.


----------



## XHRTSP (Mar 25, 2015)

amtrakwolverine said:


> Heres something interesting if true
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/germany/11493388/Several-Germanwings-flights-cancelled-after-crew-refused-to-fly.html


There's no way that would bring a plane down. If crews are indeed refusing to fly it's probably for other reasons.


----------



## Paulus (Mar 26, 2015)

Confirmed intentional crash by the co-pilot


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 26, 2015)

AmtrakBlue said:


> crabby_appleton1950 said:
> 
> 
> > One reason I quit flying after about 50 flights, and it may sound dumb, but --> if something goes wrong, I'd prefer to already be on the ground.
> ...


And sometimes, people on the ground are killed in a plane crash! Like the Concorde crash in Paris - the plane crashed into a restaurant away from the airport where many in the restaurant were killed.


----------



## tp49 (Mar 26, 2015)

The Egypt Air 990 scenario did seem the most plausible due to the plane's descent and never deviating off of its course. It's also been reported that Germanwings does not employ the "rule of two" for when a member of the crew leaves the cockpit. If this is not the policy of all the carriers in the Lufthansa Group I'd expect this to change quickly. Outside of that I'm just not sure how something like this could be prevented in the future.


----------



## railiner (Mar 26, 2015)

tp49 said:


> The Egypt Air 990 scenario did seem the most plausible due to the plane's descent and never deviating off of its course. It's also been reported that Germanwings does not employ the "rule of two" for when a member of the crew leaves the cockpit. If this is not the policy of all the carriers in the Lufthansa Group I'd expect this to change quickly. Outside of that I'm just not sure how something like this could be prevented in the future.


Yeah, it sure looks like the Egypt Air crash...only not sure yet of the copilots motivation, yet....jihad or just suicide.....


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 26, 2015)

I think it's time we stopped including acts of suicide with those of homicide and martyrdom.


----------



## railiner (Mar 26, 2015)

Someone wanting to end his life, but takes 149 innocent victims along with him, is just as reprehensible as a 'martyr'....he should have just gone home, and swallowed a bottle of sleeping pills... :angry:


----------

